# StarFires and the wonderful women ofTAM



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I just wanted to express my sincere appreciation to the open and brave women of TAM who have shared insight as well as information with us over the years!

A recent addition @StarFires shared her very opinionated, sometimes overly sharp and critical, advice and it hit home with my situation with Mrs. C.

Her advice was from her experience and applied to her but also Mrs. Conan as well.

Because of the insight I have received over the years, I have never given up on growing in my sex life with my wife.

When @StarFires shared her specific position it resonated with almost exactly how my wife behaves.

We worked late on Valentine's day so we celebrated last night and will continue today.

I was able to give Mrs. Conan her first G spot orgasm in combination with oral stimulation and it was VERY intense and long lasting!

She even asked me today what I did with my fingers because it was really good!:grin2:

I am now one step closer to my goal of PIV orgasm for her!

Our sex life has mostly been pretty fantastic and, thanks to the ladies of TAM, it has improved even more!

I hope @StarFires returns and learns to share without chopping people to pieces because she has some dynamite information!

I don't want any other lady to feel excluded. You have all helped me with shared insight and encouragement.

@StarFires just happened to have Mrs. Conan's number and hit a bullseye with her information.

I really wish it was safer for women to be "naked" with their truth here without fear, insecurity or anger towards what they have to share.

My gains with Mrs. C might seem to be somewhat trivial but they mean a lot to me.

Love you ladies and please keep sharing!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

@StarFires has me kinda wanting to hook up with a couple old GFs again for a rematch in bed to see if I can take care of business better now that I have some more wisdom and experience under my belt. 

I'm not sure if that is a good thing or not :-O


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I missed the party. Did the thread in question get deleted? StarFires must have really set off some fireworks.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BioFury said:


> I guess I missed the party. Did the thread in question get deleted? StarFires must have really set off some fireworks.


She posted on a couple threads that men started. She was sharp, overly critical and sometimes flat out wrong in her assumptions about the male posters but she had a very bold ability to talk about women and sexuality from her POV.

She had Mrs. C pegged and her information helped me do something for my wife that has never been done for her before.

Pretty big deal for us!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> She posted on a couple threads that men started. She was sharp, overly critical and sometimes flat out wrong in her assumptions about the male posters but she had a very bold ability to talk about women and sexuality from her POV.
> 
> She had Mrs. C pegged and her information helped me do something for my wife that has never been done for her before.
> 
> Pretty big deal for us!


I first came across her on a thread written by a guy who’s wife stopped having sex with him and told him it was because he was useless in bed.They both had been virgins when they met.
Of course it turned out she was cheating on him all along and the guy came here because he had lost all confidence in himself and had started believing his wife,thinking no other woman would want him.
Everyone who posted tried to help the guy,explaining how his wife was rewriting history etc to justify her affairs.People suggested taking his next relationship slowly until he built up his confidence and learning how to please his partner.
Everyone except star fires that is.She ripped into him,telling him no woman would be prepared to help him and if he couldn’t satisfy a woman himself then buy a vibrator!
She has a lovely warm heart that woman.
She keeps it in a glass jar on her desk!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Was she banned? I got banned a bunch of times. The banning helped me gauge how to behave here. Also I am no longer being stalked so that helps too.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don’t think this post is fair because Starfires isn’t here and people could say whatever they want about her without her here to defend herself. Just saying, like her or not, this thread is not fair to her.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

She and I don't get along, but she does have some good information. It's a shame you have to dig through all the self righteous and negative attitudes to find it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don’t think this post is fair because Starfires isn’t here and people could say whatever they want about her without her here to defend herself. Just saying, like her or not, this thread is not fair to her.


What are you talking about woman!
That’s the best time to talk about someone.When they know what your saying about them but they can’t answer.😜


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

She has me wanting to hook up with some old GFs from my youth because she came right out and said that in my youthful ineptness that I wasn't able to please them in bed properly and since they were young and inexperienced themselves they weren't able to communicate their needs or even be aware of their needs themselves and needed a more experienced and confident man to take care of them. 

Then due to my ineptness and their dissatisfaction they became disheartened and resentful and ultimately cheated on me and when the other dudes were able to get them off they dumped me like a hot potato. 

It wasn't until I got with older and more experienced women and learned the necessary skilz that I was able to please and keep women. 

(*I need to disclaim that she did not direct any of this to me specifically but rather is the general gist of her posts. *

So yeah, that may be overly critical and may not even be completely factual in my specific instances - I do believe however that she was CORRECT. 

I do believe I was unable to satisfy my old GFs in my youth and that they themselves were too naïve and unassertive to discuss their needs which lead to a deterioration of their esteem for me which in turn caused a deterioration of the relationship(s) 

As they were young and hot, they had unlimited sexual opportunity and once Big John Stud layed the lumber to them in style and made their heads spin, Youngshirt got his walking papers the next day. 

I have always thought that is how it went down so @StarFires is either opening up and giving us the straight poop...… or she is playing on our deep primal fears and saying what the fragile male ego fears most. 

cont.....


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> @StarFires has me kinda wanting to hook up with a couple old GFs again for a rematch in bed to see if I can take care of business better now that I have some more wisdom and experience under my belt.
> 
> I'm not sure if that is a good thing or not :-O


I had an ex from my early 20's basically flat out tell me recently that he's so much better at it now and wants a rematch. The funny thing is that I had zero complaints with his performance back then. Makes me wonder what he's doing now???? Hmmm...

And I feel this way about my first. I was 20, VERY inexperienced, and he was 26. Might be nice to show him what I've learned LOL


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don’t think this post is fair because Starfires isn’t here and people could say whatever they want about her without her here to defend herself. Just saying, like her or not, this thread is not fair to her.


No one made me an appreciation post when I got banned! >

I actually like dissenting voices. I think it's good for the site and for discussion. We are not always going to agree but it's important that we are forced to see other points of view because no one is expert in all things and things like human relationships are too complex to have one size fit all. Also never discount the possibility that there is more then one right answer. 

I thought some of her posts were on point, married men need to step it up at times. The one thing I tried to dialog with her about was the fact that she seemed to make it all up to the husband. She never responded to me though when I tried to engage. :yawn2: 

So I for one hope she comes back but also learns to temper he responses so she doesn't get banned again. Lots of us have to do it. If she is banned?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

My only issue with her message is that it doesn't fit with her story well. What she tells men to do, while giving them what seems like 100% of the blame, may or may not make a difference. Her story is one of self discovery through multiple partners with various techniques, pros, and cons. A husband cannot simulate that, nor can he make his wife have a self realization.

More importantly, it is a journey that she went on, and seemed to want to go on. If a wife refuses to get on the boat, you cannot really blame the husband for that.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

cont.....


The reason I want a rematch is multi-fold -

- one is I now have 30 years more experience and a much bigger and better equipped toolbox and many more skilz to be better able to please and satisfy them.

- and two, they themselves now also have many more years of experience and wisdom and presumably have much better developed expression and communication skills.

- and three...… In a way I have already had it occur with a past FWB a few years ago and it was *AWESOME!!*

Slightly different situation but same principle. I got together with an old FWB from my youth a few years ago in a swinging situation and it was awesome! We both had 30 years of more experience and wisdom and skilz and even though we had 30 years of more wrinkles and weight and less hair, the sex was amazing. 

And while back in our youth, I struggled to get her off (I didn't think that I ever had made her orgasm, but she later admitted that she did orgasm once when we were together) she now was multi-orgasmic and a heavy squirter and I didn't even try to count the number of orgasms she would have in an encounter. 

So I think if I could get a rematch with a couple old GFs from back in my inept youth days, I think we could really rattle the rafters and have an amazing time.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don’t think this post is fair because Starfires isn’t here and people could say whatever they want about her without her here to defend herself. Just saying, like her or not, this thread is not fair to her.


I disagree. She is being mentioned openly by name and will get the notifications of being mentioned and can respond in any manner she sees fit. This isn't being said behind her back in PMs. 

Most of what is being said is complementary even if the poster did not agree with her.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> cont.....
> 
> 
> The reason I want a rematch is multi-fold -
> ...


My God, now I am going to need a couple of days to scrub that out of my brain. :surprise:


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I had an ex from my early 20's basically flat out tell me recently that he's so much better at it now and wants a rematch. The funny thing is that I had zero complaints with his performance back then. Makes me wonder what he's doing now???? Hmmm...
> 
> And I feel this way about my first. I was 20, VERY inexperienced, and he was 26. Might be nice to show him what I've learned LOL


I think the topic of a rematch with prior lovers is worthy of it's own thread and I don't want to hijack this thread. 

I just wanted to give Starfires the credit (good or bad) of getting me thinking of a rematch with a couple old GFs.

I'm going to post a new thread here in the SIM section.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think this post is fair because Starfires isn’t here and people could say whatever they want about her without her here to defend herself. Just saying, like her or not, this thread is not fair to her.
> ...


She is banned so she cannot respond here. That’s not cool.

Some are saying positive things about her but the potential is here for people to bash her without her being able to defend herself.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

No. Closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

